# the impossible quiz



## LuzRD (Jun 23, 2007)

www.addictinggames.com/theimpossiblequiz.html 

anyone try this one yet?
 im stuck on question 56. too stubborn to quit, and apparently not smart enough to continue lol.

there are ALOT of questions that dont make any sense, and some that only a guess can answer, but its still kinda fun.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 23, 2007)

Must ..... take ....... a ...... break......!!!!

You are an evil evil man!!  :shock:


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2007)

I Give Up


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2007)

LuzNinja...I think I hate you.... :lol2:


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 23, 2007)

Hint: For number 56, see Question 50: REMEMBER


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2007)

AArrrrgh,  I thought there was something that I should have remembered.


Ahhh well....restarting...again...


----------



## LuzRD (Jun 23, 2007)

i know your all gonna hate me forever and all, but im still in the same boat here! 
besides misery indeed loves company  

and yes ill understand any and all death threats that originate from this quiz lol


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2007)

But it has a  Metal Gear reference...

Snake? Snake!  Snaaaaaaaaaaaaake!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuzRD (Jun 23, 2007)

also a hitchhikers guide to the galaxy reference, #42 (of course)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> www.addictinggames.com/theimpossiblequiz.html
> 
> anyone try this one yet?
> im stuck on question 56. too stubborn to quit, and apparently not smart enough to continue lol.
> ...



Question 9 is wrong.

It asks for the answer to question 2 and it does not match location or anything.

Just plan stupid if you ask me it forces you to loose a life if you actually remember and not just guess and get it lucky. 

What is the 7th letter of the alphabet?

a = 1
b = 2
c = 3
d = 4
e = 5
f = 6 
g = 7

But the answer is H

so they must start counting with 0. Kind of silly way to start counting an object.


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> also a hitchhikers guide to the galaxy reference, #42 (of course)



THAT is where that was from.  I couldn't remember


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Question 9 is wrong.
> 
> It asks for the answer to question 2 and it does nto match location or anything.



That's why you need to pay attention to the arrows


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Question 9 is wrong.
> 
> It asks for the answer to question 2 and it does not match location or anything.
> 
> ...


 
what is the 7th letter of "T H E  A L P *H* A B E T" ?


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Question 9 is wrong.
> 
> It asks for the answer to question 2 and it does not match location or anything.


You have to watch the arrows the top right says this one and points to the bottem left and that was the answer to number 2


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> i know your all gonna hate me forever and all, but im still in the same boat here!
> besides misery indeed loves company
> 
> and yes ill understand any and all death threats that originate from this quiz lol



how about understanding all the *neg reps*? :uhyeah: (just kidding)


----------



## ChingChuan (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm stuck at the click the smallest question - but it's EVIL! (I ought to be studying latin and chemistry right now... And it's 22:21)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2007)

ChingChuan said:


> I'm stuck at the click the smallest question - but it's EVIL! (I ought to be studying latin and chemistry right now... And it's 22:21)



Hint... LOOK for the smallest dot... it took me a few tries too... you have to see the whole picture... I get stuck at 24-7 = ? obviously there's something I'm missing here... ARRRRGGGHHH!! :tantrum:  :erg:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Hint... LOOK for the smallest dot... it took me a few tries too... you have to see the whole picture... I get stuck at 24-7 = ? obviously there's something I'm missing here... ARRRRGGGHHH!! :tantrum:  :erg:



Same concept... look at the _whole_ picture.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 24, 2007)

i dont get the seal question Deal or no deal and the answer is Seal! ???


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Question 9 is wrong.
> 
> It asks for the answer to question 2 and it does not match location or anything.
> 
> ...


 

If you don't still have me on ignore ... 


The question is: 

what is the 7th letter in "The Alphabet".

T H E _ A L P H A B E T
1_2_3_4_5_6_7


But, yes, some are wierd.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 24, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> i dont get the seal question Deal or no deal and the answer is Seal! ???


 

Seal the Deal. 

No Deal.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 24, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Hint... LOOK for the smallest dot... it took me a few tries too... you have to see the whole picture... I get stuck at 24-7 = ? obviously there's something I'm missing here... ARRRRGGGHHH!! :tantrum:  :erg:


 

What is the answer to the equation?
What question number is this?


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm stuck at 24 ... 

Click the V in Lives. 

I've clicked the location of the letter v. 
I've clicked the color of the letter V (both of them). 
I've clicked each color to spell out the phrase. 

And I am still stuck. 

Arrgghh


Just got it .... They're jerks.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 24, 2007)

question 34 anyone?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> question 34 anyone?



Elephants don't like mice - they won't come near them... so you have to make sure they're separate.


----------



## LuzRD (Jun 24, 2007)

make sure theyre separate?
wow i got that one by accident lol! (ive gotten a couple by accident, and i think thats whats saving the neighbors from hearing alot of profanity this weekend lol)

and how come my rep is suddenly at negative 2000?! you guys!!! 

lol


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> and how come my rep is suddenly at negative 2000?! you guys!!!
> 
> lol


Don't tell me you don't understand? You said :





LuzRD said:


> I'll understand any and all death threats that originate from this quiz lol


 and I *warned* you of the possibility of the neg reps and wondered if you'd be understanding of it all.... You started this thread... deal with the consequences. :idunno: sorry. 


Heh, fun quiz but a definite pain in the *** that you gotta start ALLLL over again from the beginning... I mean c'mon! They *are* jerks! Fun but jerks.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 24, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> I'm stuck at 24 ...
> 
> Click the V in Lives.
> 
> ...


 
Look in the lower left corner.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> That's why you need to pay attention to the arrows




Well the first few times I tried it the arrows did not load. So I blame that on user equipment.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2007)

So, has anybody figured out how to get past #59 yet?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Well the first few times I tried it the arrows did not load. So I blame that on user equipment.



well it could be the problem resides between the chair and keyboard...


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 25, 2007)

Kacey said:


> So, has anybody figured out how to get past #59 yet?


_(In best Valley Accent)_ Oh, Kacey, Question 59 is, like, soooooooo yesterday afternoon!

Find the only thing in the picture that you can click on, then click on it, repeatedly, as fast as you can before the bomb goes off.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> _(In best Valley Accent)_ Oh, Kacey, Question 59 is, like, soooooooo yesterday afternoon!
> 
> Find the only thing in the picture that you can click on, then click on it, repeatedly, as fast as you can before the bomb goes off.


I've tried... I guess I'm just not clicking fast enough... must be operator error! :lol:


----------



## Carol (Jun 25, 2007)

You really have to click FAST to get through.  Then the question after that will make you laugh.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 25, 2007)

Ah, you got it. Awesome!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> well it could be the problem resides between the chair and keyboard...


 

The user equipment list:

Head
Brain - A head may contain a brain but is not always true
Arms
Hands
Fingers

Sometimes these are not always attached to the brain that might be absent and or present.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> The user equipment list:
> 
> Head
> Brain - A head may contain a brain but is not always true
> ...


...


----------



## LuzRD (Jun 26, 2007)

ok, anyone in the epic 10 yet?
the damn banana is an annoyance (mostly cuz i panic and forget how to spell, youll see).
im assuming ive only a couple questions left, and just wish i was done with this damn thing.
as much as ive tried i cant stop playing for more than a day. i hate my insomnia and ocd lol


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone finish yet?


----------



## LuzRD (Jul 1, 2007)

i think i have 5 left. unless of course the quiz is playing a cruel trick when it says your almost done.
i had to take a break for now, been playing stagknight, and watching some internet show using the game HALO's characters, and settings. ive never played halo but this show is so stupid and funny.

ill prolly get back to the quiz later today (bah its so addictive sometimes!!)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> i think i have 5 left. unless of course the quiz is playing a cruel trick when it says your almost done.
> i had to take a break for now, been playing stagknight, and watching some internet show using the game HALO's characters, and settings. ive never played halo but this show is so stupid and funny.
> 
> ill prolly get back to the quiz later today (bah its so addictive sometimes!!)



What number you on? I am on a bomb screen and and all of the four options are not valid. I tried to click the bomb as well as something else but nothing else will hi-light for a click.

I will get the number later


----------



## LuzRD (Jul 1, 2007)

im on 105
i think your on the one thats says somthing to the effect of "whats missing from this question?"
the answer isnt shown, but its in every other question. its sneeky like that.
pay close attention to the question number when you check later hint hint


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 1, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> What number you on? I am on a bomb screen and and all of the four options are not valid. I tried to click the bomb as well as something else but nothing else will hi-light for a click.
> 
> I will get the number later


 
You're on number 65 ... that's where I am as well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> You're on number 65 ... that's where I am as well.




That number sounds familiar


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> That number sounds familiar



This is funny I am now loosing at the Lazer plus one. It is calling me a liar. I select no. Hmmm.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> This is funny I am now loosing at the Lazer plus one. It is calling me a liar. I select no. Hmmm.



Number 66 is the one I am having problems with and the bomb.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 1, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Number 66 is the one I am having problems with and the bomb.


 
OK, I must have been mistaken ... I am stuck on the one you described, the bomb in the upper right corner, no answers work. I haven't tried much else.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, you were correct ... 66 ... I just checked


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> OK, you were correct ... 66 ... I just checked



I guess the LuzRD does not wish to help us.


----------



## LuzRD (Jul 1, 2007)

oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i was thinking of a different one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(!)
wow why am i using all these exclamation points????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hint hint
btw that one was a HUGE PITA!!! 











(ickclay eethey clamationexay ointpay)


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 1, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i was thinking of a different one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(!)
> wow why am i using all these exclamation points????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hint hint
> btw that one was a HUGE PITA!!!


 
LMAO ... gees, that was rediculously easy ... how dumb do I feel right now!


----------



## LuzRD (Jul 1, 2007)

the same as i felt when i first came across it (and then the next several times that i couldnt figure it out lol)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> the same as i felt when i first came across it (and then the next several times that i couldnt figure it out lol)



Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

How about number 72?

The "Search" when it is all black.


???


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> How about number 72?
> 
> The "Search" when it is all black.
> 
> ...


Middle far left switch (it's small)


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok...I need to quit doing this stupid quiz right now or I will stagnate and I'll end up being that guy on the forums who talks alot, but never trains cause he's attached to his 'puter....


----------



## Ella (Jul 2, 2007)

there are 110 questions.

I'm on 57.


----------



## Ella (Jul 2, 2007)

ok, the laser thing just isnt possible on a laptop touch sensitive not-real mouse.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ella said:


> ok, the laser thing just isnt possible on a laptop touch sensitive not-real mouse.


 
Yes it is....question 66 is tough, though....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 3, 2007)

How about number 79 and the horse shoe question? 

I seem to be missing something.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> How about number 79 and the horse shoe question?
> 
> I seem to be missing something.



Try... U


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 3, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Try... U



Obviously that is a good choice. I was just not doing it properly. More user errror.

On 81 as I have been skipping 79 until now, is in the dark with a set of eyes and being able to select a "lightning" rod. 

Any hints on this?


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 3, 2007)

if you are completely pulling your hair out, I have the answers. PM me if you want it Otherwise, carry on!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 3, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> if you are completely pulling your hair out, I have the answers. PM me if you want it Otherwise, carry on!




I have PM'd you but I am also confused with the rules for 85 and the shooting stars.


----------



## LuzRD (Jul 3, 2007)

i was confused by that one to (with the shooting stars). asteroids are NOT what you wanna touch! there will also be arrows (free skips if you touch them, thats a good thing) and the shooting star. 
so dont touch the firtst ones you see. youll see the difference when the right ones come along.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2007)

for 84 try Green Shooting Star and as far as 85 goes... I loved it!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2007)

On that question... what kills a werewolf the answer is shoe polish... uhh... I don't get it! :erg:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2007)

Well it's been long enough soooo here's the answers to all the questions...  http://www.dabontv.com/game382cheats.html


----------

